

Call to end paper exams for digital generation - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-12566122

======
jleyank
Depends on the subject. Yeah, a History final on a keyboard vs. bluebook is
easier on the fingers (perhaps harder on the plagiarism?). Hard to do a
math/science final, though, unless you've got a pretty fancy sketch input
system - such as deriving thermodynamic relations, etc. Test's where the final
answer isn't "4" as much as an application of math.

Where it might get interesting is through the use of e-tests that allow for
customization for each student. If each test is different (different question
order, different numbers), certain kinds of cheating become harder. Grading
becomes harder as well but I assume the software would facilitate that.

